# الايمو دراسة شاملة و متنوعة



## أردني و أفتخر (4 فبراير 2011)

الايمو دراسة شاملة و متنوعة ​ 
الإيمو (بالإنجليزية: emo‏)
هو اختصار لمصطلح ذو نفسية حساسة 
(Emotive Driven Hardcore Punk)،
أو شخصية حساسة بشكل عام، 
وقد أخذت هذه الظاهرة في الانتشار بين الشباب المراهقين.​ 



تعريفات المصطلح الايموو​ 
"إيمو" "emo" اتت من مصطلح "emotional" بما معناه حساس أو عاطفي ذو مشاعر متهيجة أو حساسة وتوجد تعريفات كثيرة لهذا المصطلح، حيث يصعب الحصول على تعريف شامل له، إلا أنه يشير في أغلب الأحيان إلى إحدى هذه التعريفات:​ 
نوع موسيقي:
نوع من أنواع الموسيقى، الذي ينتمي إلى الروك والميتال,و موسيقى ال secremo، ذو كلمات أو أحاسيس مختلفة عن الأنماط الموسيقية العادية، حيث تتحدث حول الألم والحزن وهكذا. إلا أن هذا النوع من الموسيقى قد لاقى العديد من الإنتقاد نظرا لإفتقاره إلى اللحن الغنائي.​ 
الأزياء:
أما عن التعريف الثاني، فهو ينطبق من ناحية الأزياء، حيث يلبسون في العادة ملابس قاتمة أو سوداء، سراويل ضيقة جدا أو فضفاضة جدا، أغطية المعصم، وهذه الملابس تحمل أحيانا كلمات من أغاني الروك المشهورة. كما أن شعر الذكور يكون منسدلا من الأمام. إلا أن هذا التعريف ينطبق أكثر على الأنماط المدعية التي تطالب بالاهتمام فقط، ولا يعتبر الشخص إيمو حقيقي فقط لأنه يلبس مثل هذه الألبسة بل من الممكن ان المراهقون يميلون الا هذه الملابس فقط لشكلها.​ 









​ 




​ 





​ 

لكن التعريف الأكثر شيوعا حاليا هو الخاص بالحالة النفسية للشخص، حيث يوصف الشخص بأنه إيمو إذا كان حزينا، متشائما، كثيبا، صامتا وخجولا، أو إذا كان يفضل الأمور التي تندرج تحت الأحاسيس السابقة، وقد كانت تستخدم كوصف معين، أو إشارة، مثلا عندما يقال لشخص كئيب: لاتتصرف كإيمو, مما يلقي بتأثيره النفسي على الشخص ذو الأوصاف السابقة فتتجذر فيه النفسية الكئيبة المتشائمة الغير منخرطة في المجتمع بشكل إيجابي.​ 
ثقافة ثانوية​ 
Emo_11.jpg الإيمو بالنسبة للمراهقين العاديين ثقافة ثانوية، متأصلة من ثقافة الروك والقوطيين، وكذلك البانك أو المتمردون - بالرغم من أنها مختلفة عنها من نواح عدة، وهذه الثقافة يتبعها العديد من المراهقين، في أمريكا الشمالية عادة، كوسيلة للتعبير عن مشاعرهم، وهي ليست عادة أوظاهرة خطيرة، وفي أغلب الأحيان هي مجرد مرحلة يمر بها المراهق ثم يفيق منها. ويجدر الذكر إلى أن هؤلاء أناس لهم طبيعة خاصة، ووليسو إجتماعيين، ويكثر فيهم الشذوذ الجنسي، والأنطواء على أنفسهم وأمثالهم.
إلى جانب ذلك، فقد إشتهر عنهم كتابة الأشعار، الحزينة منها بشكل خاص، حيث يصفون الأوقات الحزينة الداكنة في الحياة، وعند البعض منهم، سوء حياتهم من عدة نواح، إلا أن المجموعة الثانية يكونون في العادة متشائمين أويضخمون من المشاكل الصغيرة التي تحدث في حياتهم.​ 

ملاحضات حول الإيمو​ 
ليسوا عبدة شيطان أو أعضاء طائفة: الإيمو بحد ذاته ليس دينا، وإنما ثقافة ثانوية، ينتمي إليها مراهقون عادييون ذو أديان مختلفة، كما أنهم لا يمارسون طقوسا أو يقومون بأعمال تشير إلى إنتمائهم إلى مثل هذه الأمور.
الكثير من الإيمو يجرحون رسغهم، لهم ميول إنتحارية، يشيرون إلى الأجزاء المظلمة من الحياة, يعانون من الإضطرابات النفسية والعزلة والشذوذ الجنسي.
وقد يكون سبب أحزانهم الرئيسي الحب, وبعد الأسرة ولكنهم أناس ذو مشاعر دافئه إلا أنهم عانو من عدة مشاكل دفعتهم إلا أن يخرجوها بطريقه غريبه نوعا ما ولكنها خاطئه نظرا لأنهم لا يشكون همومهم إلا لمن هم لديهم نفس مشاعرهم.​ 





​ 
الإنتقاد​ 
الـ emo موضوع معقد وشائك جدا وخطير. في الحقيقه الـ emo لها عدة معاني فهي في الاصل نوع من موسيقى الروك ولهذه الموسيقى ثقافة خاصه بها ويسمى اصحاب هذه الثقافة بالـ emo أيضا, وتقسم في اعتقادي لثلاث درجات
الدرجه الأولى: لها ستايل خاص في اختيار الوان الملابس وقص قصة الشعر والمكياج.... الخ و تكون ملابسهم داكنه شاحبه وداكنه الالوان (غالبا أبيض واسود) بالإضافة للون الاحمر الذي يرمز للدم على ما اعتقد اما بالنسبة لقصة الشعر فهي على الأغلب تشبه الصور التاليه, لاحظ اللون الداكن حول العينين
الدرجه الثانيه: بالإضافة لما سبق بنظر هذا النوع من الناس لجميع الامور نظرة تشائم, وكثير منهم من يقوم بجرح نفسه اما للانتقام من نفسه أو ليثبت انه emo
الدرجه الثالثه: هم عبدة الشياطين (أو عبدة ابليس) (Satanic people) وهي عباره عن ديانة مستقله يكون افرادها منظمين على شكل عصابات, ولهم عقيده خاصه بهم وانجيل ورجال دين كما انهم يحجون لجبل في المانيا لأداء بعض طقوسهم وتمتاز عبادة الشيطان (Satanism) بانها تفتح الباب لاشباع الحاجات والشهوات باي طريقه ممكنه كما تشجع على قتل البشر ليستمدوا منهم طاقه روحيه وخصوصا صغار السن لانهم يتمتعون بطاقه روحيه عاليه كما يقولون. و استغلت هذه الديانة موسيقى الروك لحث الشباب على الانضمام لها.
و ترمز هذه الاشاره لابليس أيضا
كتابهم المقدس الذي كتبه الدكتور الامريكي الذي التقى بالشيطان في المانيا كما يقولون
و لطالما كانت الجماجم رمزا لدموية عبده الشيطان
و لكن الـ emo يستعمل الرمز التالي
و هنا نجد ان الـ emo ما هو نسخه جديده أو بالاحرى قالب جديد لنفس الماده القديمه... عبادة الشياطين, بعد أن منعت في عدد كبير من الدول​ 

الإنتشار​ 
توقع الكثير من الناس أن لا تستمر هذه الظاهرة أو الثقافة، إلا أنها من أكثر الظواهر انتشارا بين المراهقين، حتى أصبح عدم وجودهم منظرا غير إعتيادي، وهم منتشرون في الدول الغربية وبعض الدول الشرقية أيضا، وقد تم استخدام هذه الظاهرة في الكثير من الرسوم المتحركة، الأنيمي والمانجا بشكل خاص...​ 





​ 




​


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2011)

الموضوع من غير مصدر من المقع المختص
سأتركه مفتوح للغد حتى تأتيني بالمصدر..
=====
قوانين الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي


----------



## أردني و أفتخر (4 فبراير 2011)

من الموقع العلمي المشهور 

ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة 

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/الصفحة_الرئيسية


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 فبراير 2011)

*لا تعليق انا بسمع روك و مش كله ايمو..... بلاش كوبي و بيست من مواقع مش فاهمه الله يخليكم يعني

الايمو مش عبده شيطان

انما عبده الشيطان هوا نوع موسيقي اسمه بلاك ميتال  

انما بقيت انواع الميتال و  الروك عاديه جدا و فيه فنانين روك متدينين و فيهم ملحدين

زي اي نوع موسيقي فيه فنانين راب مسلمين و فيه مسيحيين و فيه ملحدين

فبلاش تعميم بقي

و اصلا الي اسمهم عبده شيطان دول ملحديييييييييييين مش مؤمنين بشيطان حقيقي و دين حقيقي دول ملحدين مؤمنين ان كل واحد اله نفسه(حاشا لله)

بس كدا

انا لاني ثقافتي اجنبيه (و مصريه برضه)ففاهمه الموضوع بدل هبل مقالات الويكي العربيه لان الويكي العربيه لا ترقي لمستوي الاجنبيه

انا عامتا مش بحب التزمت ولا ناقص بكره نقول ايه حكم الموسيقي زي المسلمين

سلام الرب يسوع
​*


----------



## أردني و أفتخر (4 فبراير 2011)

انا مقلت الموضوع و بس و وضحت انو من 
ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة 

انا ما بقول انهم عبدة شياطين 

انا بعرف ناس ايمو 

و مناح كتير ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 فبراير 2011)

*و انا كمان هههههههههههههه

انا جوايا ايمو صغير مش راضي يكبر رغم انه لبسي عادي جدا و مش عامله الoutfit بتاعهم 

بس نفسيتي نفسها ايمو

i have an emo soul

و علي فكره افريل لافين punk و مع هذا مؤمنه و كاثوليكيه مش عابده شيطان هههههه

شكرا ليك اخي الفاضل علي النقل و اهو الموضوع مطروح للنقاش في اتجاهات مختلفه و ادينا بنعلق علي المقال بالسلب او الايجاب

و شكرا لك​*


----------



## أردني و أفتخر (4 فبراير 2011)

ع فكرة الايمو منتشر بالمناطق العربية 

انتشاااااااااااار واسع 

و مش عبدة شياطين 

بس لبس و موضة 

و في من لبسم اشي حلو 

ذكر كان او انثى بغض النضر عن الجنس ​


----------



## جيلان (4 فبراير 2011)

رأيى كون الموضوع بيقول ان جزء منهم عبدة شيطان او ما نسميهم ملحدين مهما اختلفت التسمية ده ميعنيش ان الموضوع يقصد ان كل الى بيسمع الروك ملحد
يعنى تعريف الشىء بيتكلم عنه بشكل عام وهو بيتكلم عن الايمو ومركز عليه فبيقول انهم بيسمعو روك ومش معنى كدة ان الناس العاديين الى بيسمعو الروك او حتى الميتال بينتمو للايمو بردوا


----------



## أردني و أفتخر (4 فبراير 2011)

يا جيلان كتير من الناس بيسمعو روك

انا زي ما نقلت 

انهم بيفضلو الروك

و طبعا مش كل اصابع ايدك واحد 

في منهم ناس هيك بيحبو الموضة و بس

و في منهم ناس مجانين 

هيك كل الناس انوع منهم المنيح و منهم المو منيح ​


----------



## جيلان (4 فبراير 2011)

ده الى اقصده ردا على حبيبتى gospel
جملة ( ان الايمو بيسمعو الروك ) لا تعنى ( ان الى بيسمعو الروك بيكونو ايمو )

وطبعا زى ما قولتى اختلاف الاراء عادى

شكرا الاردنى


----------



## أردني و أفتخر (5 فبراير 2011)

يسلمو للمتابعة 
و الله منورين الصفحة ​


----------

